# view images from mri using windows 10



## jamescostanza (Feb 29, 2016)

I received a cd with images from my recent mri. I am unable to view it using windows 10. It opens but does not run. I have tried using compatibility settings with no luck. The files have a "link file extension" which I am not familiar with and have had little luck researching. I believe they are from windows 7. I have used windows 7 in my compatibility settings. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, James Costanza


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

A link is just that, it is NOT the image. If all files are links, then I would contact the source for usage of said CD.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Does the CD have a DICOM viewer? If not, download one to see the images.
http://www.microdicom.com/

Or see if these directions, from one hospital, make sense
http://www.mrigroup.com/Patient-CD-Information.aspx


----------

